# Tarumen, Land of Earth and Sky



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, I would like thoughts in _italics_, speach in "quotes," and action between *asterisks.*  Out of Character conversation belongs in the OOC thread, but actions that relate directly to your post can be put below.  For example



> *Kayla headed towards the small village, a bit of fear deep in her stomach.*
> 
> _Will they welcome me here?  I wish I knew..._
> 
> ...



  Ok?  You can use colors in your text, but I have to be able to read them.   Also, turn off your sigs when posting, and please put your name and race in the title of your posts.

And now, our story begins...

*Heroes of Earth and Sky*
_Bluecloud _ - *Zan Kai'jin* - LN Male Half-Elf Monk 5
_Frukathka_ - *‘Durel’ Tharmium * - N Male Human Fighter 5
_sword-dancer_ - *Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen Male* - Half-Elf Ranger 5
_kirinke_ - *Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare* - CG Elf Ranger 2/Cleric 3 of Ehlonna 
_sukael_ - *Erland M. Grauhim* - NG Male Human Druid 5
_Verbatim_ - *Throreth* - LN Male Elf Diviner 5 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Some of you have been traveling for days.  Some for weeks.  Some for your entire life.  But today you are traveling to Sage Hollow, a town that may hold what you seek.  The matriarch of Sage Hollow has requested heroes to be found to rid the town of an unexpected menace; a maurading beast that the townsfolk have not been able to capture or kill.  The reward is said to be substantial, not to mention the prestige that would go with it.  Sage Hollow had a particularly good bard, a half-elf woman by the name of Gylina Feathersong, whose songs were sung for miles around.  If properly approached, she could write a song of a hero's exploits, and spread his reputation far and wide.*

*With the land of Tarumen being so vast, and the people so few, each village, town, and thorpe was its own authority.  Some were run by certain bloodlines, or particular races, by guild leaders, men, women, elders, or a collective effort.  Sage Hollow was ruled by the elder women, who were thought to be close to the earth and would know how the town could best prosper.*

*Sage Hollow held a unique advantage against attack.  There was a deep ravine on one side, and a deep-cut river on the other two.  The town lay on a large triangle of land, accessable only by swimming, climbing, or by rope bridges.  A palisade of stones, topped with sharp-tipped length of wood, surrounded the town.  The gatehouses, one on each side, were also stone, carved with pictures of giant lizards.  Grim-faced guardsmen with bows scrutinize each person that comes over the bridge.  Within, the town was made of the many stones pried from the rocky soil so many years ago, topped with trees whose roots draped over the walls.*

*A diverse group comes together from a variety of dirt trails onto the rocky road that leads to Sage Hollow.  Two half-elves, one bearing a bow with a hawk on his shoulder and another leading a giant lizard and carrying no obvious weapons.  One is an elf women bearing the holy symbol of Ehlonna.  Another is a tall and this human bearing a hawk on his wrist and a braid down his back.  The last is a muscular human man with a bushy bear, wearing ringmail armor, claw bracers on his hands, with a heavy flail ready at his belt.  Ahead of you is a sturdy, springy bridge of woven rope, only wide enough for a single person to cross at a time.  A river rushes many feet below, and a scowling human man looks at you from the gatehouse on the other side, a bow at his side.*


----------



## sukael (Apr 30, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland looks over at his momentary companions, transferring his hawk to a shoulder so as to a make a sweeping guesture at the bridge.*

"I suppose the question is, at the moment--who goes first?"


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

*Zan - Half-elf*

*Zan takes a step forward slowly looking around at those he has just incountered.  Upon hearing the man with the hawk now on his shoulder talk he stares at him for just a moment.  With a glance and a head nod at the giant lizard behind him he begins to approach the bridge.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Apr 30, 2005)

*Zan's lizard takes a sniff of the bridge and sets a claw on it.  Not liking the way it sways, it snorts.  With a prod from Zan, the lizard begins to crawl across... upside down on the bottom of the bridge.  Its pack saddle is securely fastened with straps, so it blithely clamps its claws and crawls across.  The stiff-faced guard has unbent enough to smile and even lets himself chuckle as the giant lizard climbs back on the surface and stands next to his master.*

"Heh, beast got a mind of its own, eh?  This is Sage Hollow, and I am Captain Resh.  What is your name, what is your business, and what goods and weapons are you carrying?" the guard says, standing upon Zen's arrival.


----------



## sukael (Apr 30, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*As Zen speaks with the guard, Erland sets across the bridge, supremely unconcerned with both its height and its narrowness.  The hawk on his shoulder keeps its wings half-open as he does so to keep its balance.*


----------



## Bluecloud (Apr 30, 2005)

"Hello captain,  My name is Zan," I say as I begin to unlatch certain buckles on the lizards bags so as the gaurd can see inside, "I'm not bringing in much just some gear I thought might be useful go ahead and take alook.  As for weapons just these clawed gloves and my staff."

*Zan looks past the gaurd and around at any buildings around*

"As for my business I'm hear to see the sights, I wonder if you might have any suggestions as to places of interest.  Maybe you have a favorite Tavern or Inn you could recommend... possibly one that will allow my lizard friend in?"

(*once the gaurd is done looking I secure everything back up =) didn't want to forget that little detail later*)


----------



## sword-dancer (Apr 30, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen Male Half-Elf Ranger*

"...After .. You" come a harsh croaking answer
*the hesitating gesture following it seems to include all the travellers.*

*Then he waits till the other had gone over the bridge or they hesitate to go* 

_It would be more convenient for Cyorel to fly over the bridge, but maybe some fool had a itching hand._

"Cyorel, i think it`s safer to stay on my shoulder"

Cyorel
*At the same Moment Cyorel greets the other hawk with an  polite cry*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 30, 2005)

*Durel Tharmium - Human Male Fighter 5th*

_I suppose I'll cross the bridge now_

*Durel grabs the sides of the bridge with his hands and crosses it as carefully as possible*

"Greetings," Durel shouts.

*Walks up to the guards*

"I am Durel, the Wolf Warrior, I come seeking enlightenment and I understand that your village is having trouble with some kind of creature or beast, and I wish to help."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 2, 2005)

Bluecloud said:
			
		

> "Hello captain,  My name is Zan," I say as I begin to unlatch certain buckles on the lizards bags so as the gaurd can see inside, "I'm not bringing in much just some gear I thought might be useful go ahead and take alook.  As for weapons just these clawed gloves and my staff."
> 
> *Zan looks past the gaurd and around at any buildings around*
> 
> "As for my business I'm hear to see the sights, I wonder if you might have any suggestions as to places of interest.  Maybe you have a favorite Tavern or Inn you could recommend... possibly one that will allow my lizard friend in?"



  *The guard inspects the items carefully and then finally nods.*

"Very well.  Ah... Inn you say?  Try the Able Apple, very good pies.  Probably they won't let the lizard in, but the stableboys there are used to caring for them," the guard says, waving Zan through.  



> "Greetings," Durel shouts.
> 
> *Walks up to the guard.*
> 
> "I am Durel, the Wolf Warrior, I come seeking enlightenment and I understand that your village is having trouble with some kind of creature or beast, and I wish to help."



  "Ah, excellent.  If you're looking to join the beast-hunters, head to the main square and look for the building with purple-flowering vines on it.  That's where you need to go."

*The others can cross, have their possessions examined, and tell the guard their business.  Once inside, you can see the extent of Sage Hollow.  Paths of fitted stone connect buildings, and rope bridges connect the trees atop the buildings.  Elaborate tree-houses fill the branches, containing both shops and residences.  Ahead is the market, formed on three sides by stone buildings.  Colorful striped awnings extend outward to provide much-needed shade, and a covered well stands in the middle of the clearing.  Sage Hollow is known for its fine gatherers, and there is a variety of mushrooms, nuts, berries, and honey for sale.  Also they have many skilled weavers and dyers, and fine cloth and garments are plentiful.  At the back of the clearing lies the building with the purple-flowered vine about it.*


----------



## Bluecloud (May 2, 2005)

*Zan takes his time in latching up his lizard's bags as well as walking away, ever vigilant in listening to the information given to the others*

_Maybe I will check out these beast hunters I could always use a good fight.  _

*Looking down at his lizard friend Zan decides rest is more important first so Zan decides to head to the stables and then to the able apple for some pie*


----------



## sword-dancer (May 2, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

_Now we´re going_

"Greets ..I .. want .. to rest and .. to buy a .. few .. things, in .. this town, .and see ..if i there is ...something I could.. help with...the beast."

*After the guards checked his possesions, he follows Zan to the able apple)*

"Hello..I want.. a bed, if possible.. a room, a.. bath, and then .. something . to eat, but first a rabbit.. or young chicken.. or such, unskinned. with ..a. pot..of..water for .Cyorel "

all in this slolw rough croaking voice


----------



## sukael (May 2, 2005)

*Erland absently looks through the wares on display before heading to the building with the purple-flowered vine.*

_Well,_ he thinks to himself, _here's hoping no one's beat me to it._


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 3, 2005)

*The Able Apple has a wooden sign out front, carved and painted with an apple pie on it.  Wooden shutters are flung open at the windows, and the stone-slab door is set aside to welcome visitors.  Atop the building a large apple tree, heavy with the fragrent fruit, holds pride-of-place.  The scent of warm apple pie perfumes the air around the place.  Walking inside, the inn is paneled with wood to keep away the chill and damp that come from having stone walls.  Many brightly-color woven hangings decorate the walls to help keep away the chill.  A pair of sturdy ladder-stair hybrids go up to the sleeping spaces on the second story.  They rather resemble a ladder set at an angle, with slightly larger and flatter rungs than normal.*

*Lamps that rather resemble flowers hold flames securely within, giving the place a warm glow.  Long tables and benches stretch across the room, with young men and women serving food and drink to the travelers within.  When Cirlioniel asks his question to a passing serving maid, she considers for a moment.*

"I think we have some bits that weren't put in the stew yet, would that serve?  Go and sit, I'll bring you some food and whatnot and see about a room," she says kindly.

*There's a fair amount of people here.  Those nearest the bar seem to be regulars, women and men wearing well-made clothes with gathering baskets at their feet.  At the next table seem to be merchants wearing a variety of clothes, most with some kind of token of their calling readily apparent.  A beast-seller wears a braid of a switch in his hat.  A ribbon-seller wears a knot of her wares on her shoulder.  A wandering magician has a staff leaning against the table with a cat curled up around it.*

*The last table seems to be various kinds of travelers of no particular stripe.  There's three others that look to be warriors, two half-elf archers and a full elf priest.  They are eating sparingly and talking intently in low voices.  The occasional snatch of conversation sounds like the musical elven tongue.  The other two people are talking more loudly.  One is a particularly short and squat dwarf, dressed in the dusty clothes of a miner.  Rock dust is in his curly gray hair and beard, and he has a rather sad expression on his face.  He's talking to a truly ancient human woman, wearing the crisp garb of what seems to be an official's outfit.  She's polishing off a piece of pie, brushing crumbs off her herself, and waving a fork around for emphasis as she talks.  Her blond hair is streaked with gray, and her face is seemed with old burn scars.*

*The serving maid comes back in a few minutes, bearing a plate of raw meat, a bowl of water, and a tankard of something cool.  It proves to be chilled cider as she sets everything down on the table.*

"Here you be.  'Tis a couple copper for the scraps, and another couple for the cider.  We have rabbit stew and smoked pigeon hash today, as well as apple pie, of course.  'Tis a silver for either dish and a piece of pie.  We can get you a bath for five copper.  We have a couple private rooms for a gold, a common room for a silver, or we can get you a space on the floor here for three copper," she says briskly.

~~~

*Zan, the stables prove to be a wide, low building with a small corral in back.  An old man with a host of younglings comes out to tend to Cog.  It obvious he's handled the lizards before, and has one of the little ones take it to the "tree stable" atop the building.*

"'Twil be a silver for stabling your fine young lad here," he says, flashing a grin that's minus a few teeth.  That taken care of, Zan can head to the Able Apple, where he would spot the elf and hawk at the third table being tended to by a serving maid.

~~~

*Erland goes right to the purple-flowered building, finding the door, a slab of rock, closed against intruders, and two guards, one on either side.  Both human men with long, braided hair, bearing short, curved swords and shortbows, they regard him with caution, even as the one on the right give him a polite nod.*


----------



## sword-dancer (May 3, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Thank.. you .very.. much.. it.. will  do for.. her well, we.. will take a room for a couple of days.., 3 at ..least.., but.. maybe longer. I will ..take.. a piece.. of pie till the bath.. is ready, after that... a portion.. of hot ...stew will be fine.
Please add the.. next.. days, a young Chicken, half of a  rabbit or such unskinned... for her to our bill" 

*after that he looks for a free place to sit down*

"Is.. it.. allowed"


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2005)

*'Durel' Tharmium Human Male*

_Might as well look around the town_

*Walks into town and looks around*


----------



## sukael (May 4, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland nods in return.*

"I seek details of the 'beast' that is said to threaten this town," he says calmly to the guardsmen.  "I had heard that this was the place to find further information on the subject."


----------



## Bluecloud (May 4, 2005)

*Zan Kai'jin Half-elf Monk*

*Looking around the room Zan's eyes are drawn towards anything resembling a warrior.  Staring first at the Elf but then his eyes lit up when he say the group of what looked to be adventurers.  Zan look's around them for a table to which to get close enough to hear what they are saying.*

(if there is something close enough then I will just assume one of the maids comes to me and says the same thing that way you don't have to type it again lol)

"I'll take a whole apple pie one of your private rooms just for tonight and a bath please. .....Now that I think of it make that two apple pies."

*After he orders Zan begins to listen intently to the group.

(if there is nothing close enough then...)

*Seeing nothing near the group Zan looks for the closest table near the elf with the hawk.*

"I'll take a whole apple pie one of your private rooms just for tonight and a bath please. .....Now that I think of it make that two apple pies."

*Zan glances at the ranger every now and then listening to her conversations as well as others especially the merchants. Zan has always been interested with other lands and any items that might have come from them.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

Cirlioniel  said:
			
		

> "Thank.. you .very.. much.. it.. will do for.. her well, we.. will take a room for a couple of days.., 3 at ..least.., but.. maybe longer. I will ..take.. a piece.. of pie till the bath.. is ready, after that... a portion.. of hot ...stew will be fine.
> Please add the.. next.. days, a young Chicken, half of a rabbit or such unskinned... for her to our bill"
> 
> *after that he looks for a free place to sit down*
> ...



  "Oh I'm sure that will be fine.  Here, take a seat," she says, pointing to some free spots at the third table.  She comes back in a bit with a piece of hot apple pie, redolent with spices.  At the side of the inn is a long counter, behind which is a kitchen and several ovens.  On one side is a fireplace with a stewpot over it, and on the other is a stack of kegs and mugs.  In the kitchen is a old lady with a cheerful face cutting apples, stirring dough, mixing spices, and directed two other young women to do the same.  Every few minutes another pie comes out of the oven.



			
				sukael said:
			
		

> *Erland nods in return.*
> 
> "I seek details of the 'beast' that is said to threaten this town," he says calmly to the guardsmen.  "I had heard that this was the place to find further information on the subject."



  "Ah good, we've been looking for people to ask about that.  Go on in, the magistrate will see you in a few minutes," the guard on the right says.  He moves the slab with some effort, and Erland can walk in.  Within the place is lit with sunlight coming from panels of clear stuff in the ceiling.  It doesn't quite look like glass, more like a kind of transparent rock.  In front of you is a beaded curtain, and several benches around the wall.  You scarcely have a chance to sit down before an older woman, perhaps no older than your mother would be, comes into the room.

"Welcome warrior.  I am Magistrate Marissa, leader of Sage Hollow.  I'm glad you've come to help rid us of our problem.  Please, tell me your name, and what experience you have with beasts.  I see by your hawk that you at least understand the birds, but creature appears to be quite different," she begins.  Marissa wears a severely cut blue robe, and has her long hair bound in a single braid down her back.  She's of middling height and rail-thin, with a great beak of a nose.



			
				Durel said:
			
		

> *Walks into town and looks around*



  *Aside from the Able Apple, there's at least four other inns and taverns.  You spot a sign for one called the Cat and Moon, which is apparently a tree-top inn, as the sign points up a staircase built around a tree.  There's one called the Beaver's Knee, located at the very edge of town very close to the water.  It's obviously for those with less coin to spend.  However, you do overhear a couple of dwarves heading towards it complimenting "Rodger's Red Stout," which is apparently the attraction to the place.  The Blind Mole is an underground inn run by dwarves, set under the center of tower.  The last one is called the Falling Duck, located half inside a large tree, half outside.  Run by halflings, the place looks remarkably haphazard.*

*There are a few cloth merchants and food merchants below, along with those selling heavier goods like weapons, armor, and tools.  But in the trees above is a second market, one selling luxury goods like jewelry, wine, spirits, fine cloth, exotic animals, medicines, and things of a magical nature.  Homes seem to be north of the square, positioned so that you have to know where you're going to get there.*



			
				Zan said:
			
		

> *Looking around the room Zan's eyes are drawn towards anything resembling a warrior. Staring first at the Elf but then his eyes lit up when he say the group of what looked to be adventurers. Zan look's around them for a table to which to get close enough to hear what they are saying.*
> 
> "I'll take a whole apple pie one of your private rooms just for tonight and a bath please. .....Now that I think of it make that two apple pies."
> 
> *After he orders Zan begins to listen intently to the group.



  *There are only three long tables in the inn, and he can get a place at the same table as the elves and the hawk-bearing ranger.*

"_Two_ whole pies now?  You're a rather hungry lad.  Let me go get them for you, twill be a gold for the two pies,[color]" she says cheerfully, "What kind of room will you be wanting?  One of the private rooms, a place in the common room, or a spot on the floor here?"



> *Zan glances at the ranger every now and then listening to her conversations as well as others especially the merchants. Zan has always been interested with other lands and any items that might have come from them.*



  *The elves are speaking in low voices, but Zan can catch the general gist of the conversation.  They've come here to try to hunt down the beast that's threatening Sage Hollow.  Apparently they have a theory that it's a beast twisted by some sort of magic, which is why no one's been able to track it well or discover exactly what it is.  From scraps of information from the attacks, they're debating if it's a bear, a cat, or maybe some combination of the two.*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 4, 2005)

*'Durel' Tharmium - Human Male*

*Walks north to get a better view of the homes*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*It takes Durel a bit to figure out how to get to the homes.  He finally has to ascend to the tree market, go north from there, and then down in order to get to the residential district.  The homes are covered with a great deal of vines, most of them of some kind of fruit or nut-bearing plant.  The trees on the roofs are much the same, apple, cherry, and walnut trees being fairly prevalent.  Doors are heavy slabs, mostly moved aside at this hour.  Beaded or cloth curtains permit the passage of air while still retaining privacy by covering the windows and doors, while heavy wooded shutters remain propped open.*

*It's also apparent there are a few services available here that aren't in the main square.  There's a church to Pelor, and a joint one to Obad-Hai and Ehlonna, as well as what you assume is a midwife, and another lady who takes care of children.  A fourth building has a symbol of and eye and a hand on it, which you take to be a witch of some sort, the kind that work with small charms, heal minor problems, and help broken-hearted youngsters.*

*As Durel rounds a corner, an old woman comes out of the witch's house.  She's dressed in soft blue skirts with a brown leather vest and white canvas shirt.  Her curly gray hair is cut short, and her gnarled hands are clasped together.  When she sees you, she goes rigid for a moment, then flies into your arms, embracing your and showering your with kisses.*

"My darling boy, my son!  On heavens be praised, my Erod has returned to me!  I thought you lost in the woods on that fool's errand.  I prayed every day for your return, oh thank you, thank you, thank you!" she cries, tears of happiness running down her face.


----------



## sukael (May 4, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland nods, taking a step back from Marlissa.*

"I know the ways of many creatures," he says amicably, hunching over a little.

*His form begins to melt and shift--the hawk on his shoulder startles slightly, flapping to a perch elsewhere in the room.  Within a few moments he's changed completely to become one of the nastier breeds of carnivorous dinosaur--a fleshraker, a velociraptor-like creature with six-inch claws on every limb.  A ring is evident on one finger, and a necklace of carved and painted bits of bone is visible around his neck.*

*Erland half-bows, careful not to accidentally hurt himself with his claws.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 4, 2005)

*The magistrate takes a step back as he shifts, making sure that he's not going to do her harm.  But as he bows, she steps forward again and gives him a broad smile.*

"Excellent, really quite excellent.  It may take someone like you, who can be one with the beasts, in order to hunt this creature down properly," she says.


----------



## kirinke (May 5, 2005)

*Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare- Elf*

*She had been traveling on foot for many months, before hearing of Sage Hollow and it's problems. Cerithea counted her coins, a dwindling supply and sighed. She needed coin and badly.*

She walked boldly up to the guard, showing her weapons and holy symbol. "I am a ranger and cleric of Ehlonna." she said simply and to the point. "I am here to help you deal with the beast that has been terrorizing your town. If you would be so kind as to direct me to the ones who deal with this?" she politely asked.

*After the guard told her where to go, she goes over to the building with the purple flowering vines on it and enters.*

"Hello." she said, bowing to the lady and the fleshrender, obviously rather intelligent as it would have been attacking the lady if it had not been. "I wish to help with the problem you are having. Something about a weird beast creature?" she shook her head. "I have some skills at tracking and I am also a cleric of Ehlonna."


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2005)

*'Durel' Tharmium Human Male*

"Lady, please, I do not know you."

*Carefully pries himself free from the woman and then puts her on the ground*

_How can this woman possibly know who I am? Or even recognize me, for that matter._

"First milady, my name is Durel, not Erod. Secondly, how long has your son been missing?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 5, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> "Lady, please, I do not know you."
> 
> *Carefully pries himself free from the woman and then puts her on the ground*
> 
> ...



  "Of course you're Erod, my sweet boy.  You've been gone, heavens, how long?  Months!  Oh, come home, I'll make your favorite dish..." she says, clutching his arm and smiling broadly.


----------



## Bluecloud (May 5, 2005)

*Distracted in listening to the elves conversation Zan begins to half-stutter in his conversation with the maid*

"..Whats that?... yes... yes a room.... what kind?.... private, private I say now please be quiet and if you could hurry with the pies this may turn out to be a more busy night than i thought"

*trying not to give away that he is listening Zan turns his head away but also starts to lean a little in order to hear more*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (May 5, 2005)

*Durel Tharmium - Human Male*

"Lady, I have never known my parents. I was raised by a pack of wolves since I was a baby."

*shakes head*

"I am sorry to hear that your son is missing, and I will try to look for him in my travels, but now I must be going."

*Turns around and heads back to the Merchants District*


----------



## sword-dancer (May 6, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*As hewait and eats his pie, he listens to the voices in the room, especiallythe townsfolk*

Cyorel
*She nods to this nice maiden and then devours her meal in a few minutes*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Hello." she said, bowing to the lady and the dinosaur. "I wish to help with the problem you are having. Something about a weird beast creature?" she shook her head. "I have some skills at tracking and I am also a cleric of Ehlonna."



  "Well, you are also welcome, Miss.  This fleshraker is actually a druid that's come to help as well.  If you would be so kind as to transform back... and you two introduce yourselves, I'll tell you what I do know.  This beast has been managing to attack many of our gatherers out in the woods, enough so that we dare not send them out without guards.  Several people have been badly hurt, and three have died.  The beast's range seems to extend all around Sage Hollow, for about two day's walk in any direction.  Of its type, I cannot say for certain.  Some people have described a bear, others a cougar.  The wounds on the injured and dead have ranged from fangs to claws to asphyxiation like a serpent would do.  However, we have hunted extensively and the signs all point to a single beast, rather than several different ones," she explains.


----------



## sukael (May 6, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland transforms back, his ring and amulet vanishing back under his clothes.*

"Erland M. Grauhim, at your service," he says, nodding at both Cerithea and Marissa.  "If it's only a single creature doing all that... well, I am somewhat loathe to admit it, but the creature itself may be a druid.  That _would_ explain the different kinds of attack."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 6, 2005)

"I hesitated to bring it up, I didn't wish to offend, but that's what I'm afraid of too.  Perhaps he is angry at the way we in Sage Hollow are conducting our business, perhaps he has a grievence with someone in the village, or perhaps he's mad.  I really don't know.  But he must be stopped and brought to justice, one way or another," the Magistrate says grimly.


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2005)

*Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare-Elf*

*Cerithea, stepped back, eyes wide with respect at the transformation, knowing quite well that only a druid of some power has the ability to shapeshift. "My name is Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare honoured ones," she said to both the druid and the Magistrate, using the honorific reserved for unfamilar personages of rank in her culture.*

"As I said, I too, have some abilities granted by the gods and nature itself. If it is indeed a druid gone rogue, then I am very glad that another druid is here to help combat such power." she said carefully.


----------



## Verbatim (May 7, 2005)

*As his wagon seemed to seek out every bump and hole on the road, _more of a trail than a road if the truth was known_, Throreth wondered if his decision to leave the farm and resume this life was really the best decision that he could have made.*

_The garden was finally how we had envisioned it and I am sure this year I could convince the dwarven merchants to bring us the stones we wanted for the basement…_ 

*Stopping himself before his thoughts went any further, Throreth knew such thoughts were counterproductive to both his task on hand, as well as his sanity in general.*

_The gods never promised life would be easy and you both knew what the eventual outcome would be, especially once you quit focusing on your magic full time..._

*A deep rut brought Throreth back to the present and after stopping to make sure the wheel was not damaged, nor the axle snapped, he turned and looked ahead and saw a narrow rope bridge about a hundred yards ahead of him. Walking in front of the horses, Throreth rubbed each of their muzzles as he spoke to them.*

"It seems that we have almost reached our destination friends, but I not know how I will get you both across. For once I think we will literally have to cross this bridge to find the answer. Who would have thought a human phrase would be true?"

*Closing the distance to the gate quickly, walking in front of his wagon with the horses, Throreth looked across the narrow bridge but trusted it would not still be in use if it could not serve its function.*

_There is no logic in having an entrance that doesn't work..._

*Lashing the horses to the railing, Throreth dusted himself off as best he could and quickly crossed the bridge, halting as a stern looking guard raised his hand towards him.*


----------



## Bluecloud (May 7, 2005)

*Zan: Half-elf Monk*

*listening as intently as he can Zan notices his pies have been brought out.  With a huge smile on his face suddenly he forgets everything he was thinking about.*

"Thanks!"

*Zan flips the maid a silver piece for a tip as he devours the first pie.  After finishing the first he remembers the conversation he heard as he first came into sage hollow about the building with the purplr flowering vines.*

_Most likely its the same beast and it probably comes with a reward!_

*Gathers up his things and grabs his second pie and begins to down it while he speed walks to the building with the purple flowering vines*


----------



## sukael (May 7, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"Ah," says Erland, smiling a little, "I wouldn't exactly call myself 'honored.'  Certainly--" --dropping into a self-deprecating faux-manly voice for a moment-- "--_handsome and powerful_--but not 'honored.'"

*With a word of Sylvan he calls his hawk back to his shoulder.*

"What concerns me most, honestly," he says, now completely serious, "is why such a druid would go rogue in the first place."


----------



## kirinke (May 7, 2005)

*Cerithea Rilynn Altinddare-Elf*

Cerithea grinned at the druid's joke and sobered. "It could be for many reasons. Insanity has no bounds, knows no limits." she shrugged. "If we can, perhaps we can take him alive? Healers might be able to bring him or her back to their senses."*


----------



## sword-dancer (May 8, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

As the Serving Maid comes along the table.

"Hello, .. I´m looking.. for the... man Kirendor,... he should... live somewhere.. in this town..., could... you.. tell.. me where.. he lives.. here?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 8, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> _There is no logic in having an entrance that doesn't work..._
> 
> *Lashing the horses to the railing, Throreth dusted himself off as best he could and quickly crossed the bridge, halting as a stern looking guard raised his hand towards him.*



  "Greetings traveler.  This is Sage Hollow.  I need to know your name, purpose, and search your belongings before you can enter.  And believe it or not, if your horses can be led calmly, the wagon will fit across the bridge," the guard says.


----------



## Verbatim (May 8, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish Diviner and Alchemist*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Greetings traveler.  This is Sage Hollow.  I need to know your name, purpose, and search your belongings before you can enter.  And believe it or not, if your horses can be led calmly, the wagon will fit across the bridge," the guard says.




*Throreth nodded his head at the guard's request and after a quick glance back over the bridge, he answered him.*

"I am Throreth and to be honest, my purpose here is two fold. Over the past few days, I have heard numerous travelers mentioning the current dilemma that Sage Hollow is facing, and I would like to offer what services I can. I am also in need of supplies for both my horses and myself. While I do not mind you inspecting my wagon, I must ask that if there is anything inside of it you are curious of, please ask before picking it up. I am also an alchemist by trade, and would hate to see you cause harm to yourself through no fault of your own."

_I would also hate to see some of my rarer herbs wasted due to an accident..._

*Walking back across the bridge, Throreth placed the blinders on each of the horses and slowly began walking them across the bridge. The process took even longer due to Throreth's own nervousness and the horses were quick to pick up his uneasiness. However, after what seemed to be an eternity but was truly closer to five minutes, Throreth, the horses, and the wagon all were on solid ground once more.*

_Perhaps there will be someone in town who would like a job as a drover? It would be nice to have the burden shared and I think the horses would prefer anyone to me right now..._

*Opening the back of the wagon, Throreth stepped to the side of it as he spoke to the guard.*

"Ready when you are sir."


----------



## sukael (May 9, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> "If we can, perhaps we can take him alive? Healers might be able to bring him or her back to their senses."




"I can but hope," Erland says quietly.

Then, a little louder, he asks Marlissa: "Has there ever been more than one of these attacks in a single day?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> As the Serving Maid comes along the table.
> 
> "Hello, .. I´m looking.. for the... man Kirendor,... he should... live somewhere.. in this town..., could... you.. tell.. me where.. he lives.. here?"



  "Ah yes, yes he does.  He's a sage, and he lives in the Nine Lives Tree in the Upper Boughs.  When you go up there just ask around," the girl says.



			
				Erland said:
			
		

> "I can but hope," Erland says quietly.
> 
> Then, a little louder, he asks Marlissa: "Has there ever been more than one of these attacks in a single day?"



  "I'm afraid yes, one day there were three, but that was probably because we had hunters out trying to stop this creature," the magistrate replies.



> *Opening the back of the wagon, Throreth stepped to the side of it as he spoke to the guard.*
> 
> "Ready when you are sir."



  "I've dealt with alchemicals before, I'll be very careful," the guard says soberly, and checks everything with a steady hand.  Eventually he waves Throreth through the gate with a nod of his head.  "If you're wanting to help with stopping the attacks, see the magistrate in the building with the purple-flowering vines on it."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 12, 2005)

Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Ah yes, yes he does.  He's a sage, and he lives in the Nine Lives Tree in the Upper Boughs.  When you go up there just ask around," the girl says.




" Thank ..you" 
*he said and give her a silver as a tip, then he brings his stuff and Cyorel in his room.
Then he goes  bathing and eat the ordered stew.*

_Should I visit Kirendor today, or is it to late and I should do it tomorrow?_


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 12, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> " Thank ..you"
> *he said and give her a silver as a tip, then he brings his stuff and Cyorel in his room.
> Then he goes  bathing and eat the ordered stew.*
> 
> _Should I visit Kirendor today, or is it to late and I should do it tomorrow?_



  *There's still quite a bit of daylight left.  You can see him today if you want.*


----------



## Bluecloud (May 13, 2005)

*Zan is still looking for the building with the purple flowering vines*


----------



## kirinke (May 13, 2005)

"If it is a rogue druid, perhaps he or they aren't insane. Forgive me for asking, but before the attacks, were you or the town involved in something they might not approve of? Such as overhunting, logging where you shouldn't, building in places they consider holy? That sort of thing. You might not realize what you're doing to anger them, and this might be the cause of the whole thing." she said thoughtfully and shrugged. "We have to consider that as well, I'm afraid." she said diplomatically. 

"It could also be the work of a mage skilled in summoning creatures. Druids aren't the only ones who can control animals."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 13, 2005)

*Zan, you can find the building fairly easily, and once you explain to the guards your business, they allow you in.  You find yourself in the middle of a small group of people having a discussion.  One elf, one younger human man, and an older human woman.*


----------



## sword-dancer (May 14, 2005)

_No, first I will hear what the viewpoint of the authorities to this Problem is, then I will speak with Kirendor over this also ._

*He goes with Cyorel at his shoulder to the building with flowering vines*

"Greetings.., I`here to.. ´see.. if I..could ...offer ..yours ..some ...help ...with...your Problem?"


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 16, 2005)

"Mercy me, it appears I have a veritable flood of heroes to help our town's plight.  I thank you.  Please, introduce yourselves," an older woman asks.  She carries herself with authority and stands proudly facing the others in the room.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 16, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

_I´m Cirlioniel.. ned.. Uirlianelen, a Ranger.
If I could .. be of service..., I will_

*answered he with his harsh croaking voice as he studies the woman carefully and thoroughly*


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish Diviner and Alchemist*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "  "I've dealt with alchemicals before, I'll be very careful," the guard says soberly, and checks everything with a steady hand.  Eventually he waves Throreth through the gate with a nod of his head.  "If you're wanting to help with stopping the attacks, see the magistrate in the building with the purple-flowering vines on it."





*Although the guard was indeed careful with his handling of his materials, Throreth winced each time the guard clinked the containers inside the wagon. However, the search was soon finished and once Throreth learned the location of the magistrate he started heading towards the purple shrouded building.*

_Is this truly the best thing for me to be doing? It has been so long since I have walked this road..._

*Hating himself for the weakness he heard in his thoughts, Throreth felt her eyes upon him and he paused and looked up into the heavens for a moment.*

_My life made more sense when you were here...you left me far too quickly..._

*Exhaling the last of his sorrow, Throreth resumed his walk through the town, each step bringing him closer to his goal, as well as testing his resolve.*


----------



## Bluecloud (May 17, 2005)

*Zan - Half elf monk*



			
				Isida Kep'Tukari said:
			
		

> "Mercy me, it appears I have a veritable flood of heroes to help our town's plight. I thank you. Please, introduce yourselves," an older woman asks. She carries herself with authority and stands proudly facing the others in the room.




"Hello I am Zan happy to meet you all!  Lets say we form some sort of plan tonight to catch the beast and then tomarrow we'll head out looking for it."

*Zan looks around for any response from the others*


----------



## sukael (May 17, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"Erland M. Grauhim, at your service," he says, bowing.  "It does seem we've assembled quite a group here.  A heads up, for the both of you--" --he guestures at the two newcomers-- "whatever's causing this seems to be either a shapechanger or a summoner, since each attack has been by a different kind of creature."


----------



## kirinke (May 17, 2005)

Cerithea smiled. "I am Cerithea and I will admit, I am more of a cleric than a ranger. Howsomever, we really can't begin to plan anything until we learn more of the creature or creatures making the attacks. That means, looking for tracks and trying to find it's lair."


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish Diviner and Alchemist*

*As Throreth approached the magistrate's vine covered dwelling, he saw two figures entering before him. Both carried themselves with the ease and confidence that only time and experience brings and he wondered briefly if he still had that same composure.*

_If all you are going to do is second guess yourself, you will truly be no help to those who need it…_

*Stopping in front of the building, Throreth thought about taking the time to unhook the horses and feed them, but knew that speaking to the magistrate was a more pressing manner. Wrapping the leather reins around the hitching post, Throreth straightened his clothing as best he could and pushed open the door.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 17, 2005)

*Throreth finds the stone slab door already open, and walks into a rather interesting converstaion.  There is one female elf, two half elves, one bearing a hawk, the other in loose garb with no armor, and a human wearing studded leather armor with a hawk on his arm.  Magistrate  Marissa greets you and brings everyone quickly up to speed on the possibility of a druid or some kind of summoner attacking people around the village.*

Cirlioniel: [sblock]Magistrate Marissa seems to be deeply worried about these attacks, more so than you would think even for her being a concerned leader.  Perhaps she has a personal reason for being concerned.  Maybe a relative or friend was attacked.[/sblock]

~~~~~~



			
				Frukathka said:
			
		

> "Lady, I have never known my parents. I was raised by a pack of wolves since I was a baby."
> 
> *shakes head*
> 
> ...



  *Durel returns to the Merchant's District.  At one end of the clearing he can see a large stone structure covered with purple-flowering vines.  Two guards stand at the door, which is currently open.  A group of people is inside talking animatedly.*

*To your right, two women haggle over the price of some herbs, while some children play nearby with some game involving knucklebones and sticks.  A booth nearby is selling fresh breads and honeycakes, and is strung with netting to keep away birds and small animals.  A bold chipmunk sits next to the bottom of the netting and makes chipmunk remarks, obviously put out that he can't get to the bread.  A faint clanging on the far side of the square reveals the presence of a smithy, and outside it is a booth doing a brisk business in bows and arrows, as well as staves and swords.  A leatherworker selling armor next to him is getting just a much business.  A tanner is set a bit downwind of the city; you can see the stretched hides being set out to dry and cure.*

*A bevy of young women selling fine embroidered goods is near the purple-flowered vine building, and they chatter like magpies as they work at their frames.  On the opposite side is a smaller stone building with a stall in front, swathed in dark fabric that is appliqued with the moon and stars.  An eye dominates the top of the structure; the symbol of a fortune-teller.*


----------



## Verbatim (May 17, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish Diviner*

*Slightly overwhelmed by the number of people in the room with him, Throreth tries to recover his manners as quickly as he can and bows slightly to those assembled in the room.*

"While I have heard many times that dangerous news travels fast, I did not know it could travel this fast. I am Throreth, a minor worker of the mystic arts and even more humble alchemist. It is a pleasure to meet you all."

*After speaking, Throreth listened as the Magistrate quickly explained the happenings in her town, Throreth's mind began doing a mental inventory of his supplies. While a rogue druid or spell caster did seem to be the most obvious of choices, the possibilities were endless as to who, or what, could be truly behind this.*

"I have traveled many miles to offer my assistance to you Madame Magistrate, and I do not intend on withdrawing that offer now that I have arrived. If you still need my assistance with all those who have assembled here today..."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 17, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

_Pesonally involved, or personally responsible?_

"Madam.., if you could ..please.. give us.. an account.. what.. and where it..  with ...the... dates..it ..happened."

*He bowes his head light to the others*

"It`s.. my pleasure... to.. meet.. you, may I Introduce..  to... you Cyorel" 

Cyorel
*Reacts with a cry*


----------



## Bluecloud (May 19, 2005)

*Zan Half elf Monk*

"Well it seems to me that we should amass a list of things to do and deligate what can be done tonight and who should do it."

_Zan begins to pace and think and the continues his statement_

"We need to find it so anything that can be used to track it would be good.  We need to capture it so we may need rope or a net or possibly some kind of cage.  We all look equiped enough..."

Zan looks around.

"Anything else we need?  Possibly a guild of some sort one that may have survived an attack?"


----------



## kirinke (May 19, 2005)

"Perhaps Cirlioniel and I could see the places where the attacks happened? We might be able to find traces of the creature or creatures comings and goings." she said, looking at the more experienced ranger expectantly.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 20, 2005)

"There was... there is a women who survived the attacks, though her son was not as fortunate.  She was attacked by some kind of wolf, though she described it as being larger than normal, with reddish fur and green eyes.  It was several hours' travel due north, at the edge of a large marsh," Marissa says.  "She was one of the more recent victims, and two of the last three were around the marsh."


----------



## sword-dancer (May 20, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Yes.., there.. we should.. begin."
*he answered*

"Madam, where had it.. started,... had something... happened.. before" 
*he repeats his unanswered question*


----------



## sukael (May 21, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"I agree," completely serious once more.  "Coloring like that would certainly point to some sort of supernatural origin, druid or non..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (May 21, 2005)

"Yes, it had happened before... about fifteen years ago.  Many people were attacked over several weeks, some died, and then it just stopped.  This time it started in the east, in the meadows and berry brambles.  The first attack was a snake, and then a giant weasel of some kind," the Magistrate said carefully.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 21, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Strange...,I think.. we ..should gather..somewhere..and...discuss...our possibilities.."


----------



## kirinke (May 22, 2005)

Cerithea nodded carefully considering what it could and couldn't be. "Fifteen years ago? Hmmm. It could be a rite of passage or something estoric like that. I don't know. It sounds strange." she said half to herself, half outloud.

She looked at Cirlioniel. "I agree." she said simply.


----------



## Verbatim (May 23, 2005)

*Throreth pondered all the facts he had heard and nodded his head at the suggestion of leaving the magistrate's dwelling to discuss their plans and perhaps get a better understand of the abilities of those he would be working with.*

"Perhaps a table at the inn and a quick meal will help us collect our thoughts and allow us to plan our next move. After all, we do not need to bother the Magistrate with the minor aspects of things."


----------



## kirinke (May 23, 2005)

"The demon of misdirection is in the details or so my people say," she said with a grin. "I could use a bite to eat myself though."


----------



## sukael (May 27, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"That sounds reasonable," says Erland, just before his stomach gives a slight growl.


----------



## sword-dancer (May 27, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Let´s ...go to.. the... Apple and speak... there,... the ... kitchen...is..good"


----------



## kirinke (May 28, 2005)

Cerithea grinned and bowed to the Magistrate. "We will speak more of this when we have information of value. Good day to you," she told her respectfully.

She turned to the hoarse-voiced ranger. "Lead the way my friend. My stomach could use something more than trail rations."


----------



## Verbatim (May 31, 2005)

*Waiting for the others to leave, Throreth bows slightly before the Magistrate as he departs.*

"We shall tell you all we know as the situation permits Madame Magistrate."

*His business finished here, Throreth left the horses lashed and locked his wagon as he followed the others to the inn.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 1, 2005)

*In a few moments the group is back in the Able Apple, taking up the end of the third table.  The group of elves has gone by this time, and you're served quickly with pie and cider for all.  The serving wench looks you over carefully when she thinks you're not looking, while the rest of the patrons concentrate on their food.*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 1, 2005)

_Hot Cider for my throat_

"Hello.. I´m Cirlioniel... ned ..Uirlianelen, a Ranger.
I´m an able Archer.. and.. now a bit... of the... way of the woods..., how to... follow trail... and track..."


----------



## sukael (Jun 1, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"As I'm certain some of you already know--Erland M. Grauhim, at your service."

*He makes a small nod-bow--not that he can do much more while seated.*

"I'm a druid, wandering at the moment, and I suspect, as able a tracker as Cirlioniel here is."

*As he talks, the hawk on his shoulder hops down to the table, picking a bit out of his pie and giving an exploratory swallow.*

"Arroweye here, when he isn't making a pig out of himself--" --with that the hawk cocks its head back at Erland in an almost accusatory manner-- "--is an able hunter, and rather tougher than his size would suggest."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 1, 2005)

*Cerithea: High Elf Cleric/Ranger*

She grinned at the druid. "I used to have a cat that liked to eat carrots. Strangest thing that," she chuckled and got more serious. "I have some skills as a ranger, but my primary calling is that of a priestess of Ehlonna. You can call me Thea by the way." she added in a more friendly manner, now that the formalities had been dealt with.



[sblock] Sorry, keep on forgetting the title thingie. [/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 2, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish diviner/alchemist*

*Throreth took a seat in the middle of the table and listened while the others began to introduce themselves fully. When he felt it was his turn to speak, he looked around and cleared his throat quickly.*

"I am Throreth, a student of the mystic arts and crafter in the alchemical arts. I have been away from the road for quite some time, so forgive me if my woodland skills are not what they once were. However, the meager spells I do possess I shall use as best I can on our hunt for this creature."

*When a waitress does walk by, Throreth orders wine and a plate of fruit to help settle his nerves.*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 2, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"I don`t ...expect, ...that ...you are be as... good ...in my ways ...than.... in yours..., I definitely...  expect... from everyone that... he pulls... his... own weight... and.. you  use... your trade... as.. good.. for our company as... should.. everybody else...his, within...  reason."*answered he in a harsh croaking tone*
_I would prefer a novice, who stood by his comerades, over a swordmaster who is aselfish gloryhound_


----------



## Verbatim (Jun 3, 2005)

*Throreth, Elvish diviner/alchemist*

*Nodding his head in thanks to the ranger, Throreth listened while the others finished introducing themselves. When they were all finished, Throreth decided to cut to the heart of the matter.*

"So, what do you all think is really going on here? Do you think there could be someone with a possible grudge against this village?"


----------



## kirinke (Jun 3, 2005)

*Cerithea: Female High elf*

"Probably. Either that or we could be looking at some sort of ritual that takes place every fifteen years or so. And this place just happens to be the nearest source of ritual fodder." Cerithea looked grim. "Hopefully it's the former. A grudge I can understand."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 4, 2005)

*As the group talks, the group of elves comes back in, whispering frantically in Elvish.  It's a bit too far away to hear what they're saying, but when the stop the group they stop cold and give the group a chilly stare.*

"Come Silamil, Alion, unlike _some_ people, we're going to get actual _work_ done today instead of just sitting around and _eating_," the elf priest says with a superior sniff.  She waits just long enough to collect some bags of food from a serving maid, quickly pays her, and then sweeps out again with her two half-elf companions.


----------



## sukael (Jun 4, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"Looks like we have some rivals," says Erland quietly to his companions.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 4, 2005)

"And ones with an exaggerated sense of self-importance," she returns with a grin at the druid. "Well, speculation aside, we probably need to find that survivor. She may have some valuable information to give if nothing else. "Maybe Cirlioniel and I could find the last place were an attack occured and start from there, tracking wise."


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 4, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

" Hindrance ... or bait?" *he says harsher than usual*
"That ... could .. be  them..."


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 6, 2005)

*A serving maid comes back while the group is discussing.*

"Hello there!  Does anyone want some rabbit stew and smoked pigeon hash?" she asks brightly.

*The second table, the one that had the various merchants at it, is mostly empty now except for an old man who seems to be dozing.  Wearing the gray robes of some wandering magicians, he has a gray pointed hat on the table next to him.  A long gray beard and equally long hair trail down his body.  A gnarled wooden staff leans next to him, and a silver tabby cat is curled up around it.  The man's chin touches his chest, and the occasional soft snore emerges from his mouth.*


----------



## kirinke (Jun 6, 2005)

Cerithea smiles at the serving wench. "I'll take the rabbit stew and some mulled cider if you got it," she askes politely.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 7, 2005)

"'Twill be a silver, miss," the serving maid says.  Money collected, she goes and returns with the stew and cider.  She sets them down with a smile, then makes a quick detour to the sleeping magician. "Kirendor, Kirendor, you fell asleep again," she says, gently shaking the man's shoulder.


----------



## kirinke (Jun 8, 2005)

Cerithea smiled at the old wizard. He reminded her a great deal of her great times three grandfather. He was so old that he showed signs of aging, a rarity amongst elves and could often times, well most of the time be found 'meditating'. She grinned. He was a crazy coot, but she was awfully fond of him nonetheless.

She dug into the stew, enjoying the flavors. It had been along time since she had anything cooked by someone else. It was a pleasant change. 

Swallowing the spoonful of stew, she looked at the others. "So, we have a plan set?" she asked them.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 9, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"The.. beginning at... last..., I ´ve to.. deliver a message... tomorrow... morning which.. should.. take... about... an hour, when you fill up.. your equipment..., would.. you buy me an hatchet..., a pot..., a pan.. and.. a few trail... rations... please..."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 9, 2005)

Cerithea smiled at the ranger. "I have some pots, pans and cooking utinsils already. I think we can probably spring for a hatchet and some rations though."


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 10, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Your equipment... will me do.. no good... when we`re not... together"
_An experienced traveeler and ranger should know that, why?_


----------



## sukael (Jun 10, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland watches the others talk, willing to go along with whatever they decide on.*


----------



## kirinke (Jun 10, 2005)

Cerithea shrugged goodnaturedly. "Shouldn't be too much trouble in anycase," she said.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 13, 2005)

The group can find some lodging either in one of the inn's private rooms, a spot in a common inn room, or a spot on the foor in the main inn room if they wish.  The next morning people can gather their supplies and mounts and pack animals, and purchase what items they need to.  The more common items, such as most of the things the group needs, is on ground level.

OOC - Unless anyone else has something unusual to do, give me a direction, marching order, and any special actions (Always have hawk flying ahead, always keep bow out, always whistling, or whatever) and we'll head out.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 13, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*After he wake up,he washed himself, took breakfeast for Cyorel and him, and n gives Cerinthea 10 gp to cover up the cost, payes his bill including a tip and the goes to kirendor*

*He knocks at the door and waits till it would be open and Kirendor speaks with him*

"Good.. Morning Sage,... I´m Cirlioniel... ned.. Uirlianelen  and.. I com with message... from Teresen."


----------



## kirinke (Jun 13, 2005)

Cerithea goes to buy the gear Cirlioniel requested, and returns a bit later, ready to go.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 14, 2005)

sword-dancer said:
			
		

> *After he wake up,he washed himself, took breakfeast for Cyorel and him, and n gives Cerinthea 10 gp to cover up the cost, payes his bill including a tip and the goes to kirendor*
> 
> *He knocks at the door and waits till it would be open and Kirendor speaks with him*
> 
> "Good.. Morning Sage,... I´m Cirlioniel... ned.. Uirlianelen  and.. I com with message... from Teresen."



  Cirlioniel finds the Sage's home to be one of the sturdier stone buildings.  One does not knock on the door, as the doors are stone slabs, but rather pull a rope to ring a bell.  The door rolls open on its own accord, and an aged voice calls you in.  The place is thickly carpeted, and every inch of the walls is covered with rugs and tapestries so that not a hint of stone can be seen.  The ceiling is even covered with fabric gathered in the middle, reminicent of a tent.  Bookshelves line the walls, full of books, scrolls, and the occasional oddity.  Cirlioniel recognizes the man sitting at the candle-lit table immediately.  It's the wizard that was in the Able Apple yesterday!

"A message?  Well, come in, come in, tell me what Teresen has to say to me," the old man says, waving him in.


----------



## sukael (Jun 14, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland half-naps as he waits for the others, perched halfway up a rather tall tree, hawk sitting on his head.*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 14, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"I got.. a message.. from him, over three... month... ago.
He called..  for my help, but as... I arrived.. at... his... grove it... was... a barred.. empty... place...
I didn`t... found.. Teresen... as... I searched... for him, but.. I know you did.. know him and... I hoped.. you could.. help me to... find him"

*The words come bitter out of him, but in his eyes are a bit of light*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 16, 2005)

"Oh... oh no!  Oh heavens... dear boy, I thank you for telling me, even if your news is rather dire... I can start to scry for him immediately," Kirendor says, stumbling to his feet and going over to a bookcase.  He extracts an orb of polished crystal on a pedastal and puts in on the table.  He crouches over it and begins to mumble...

~~~

Gothog had been certain something was following him for the past few miles.  Ironjaw had been nervous, and the half-orc had keep seeing things out of the corner of his eye.  Something was coming...  He was nearly upon Sage Hollow when the _something_ finally chose to reveal itself.  A dark blur, all fur and teeth and talons, lept from above, missing him by inches and landing beyond Ironjaw's nose.  

~~~

From inside the Able Apple the group can hear someone shouting, "The Beast, the Beast is here!"


----------



## unleashed (Jun 17, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

_I guess this must be the beast the townsfolk want driven out, due to the shouting going on...I hope they don't mean me_

"Looks like your lunch has just arrived Ironjaw," he says laughing. "Die foul beast and trouble these folk no more," he shouts, as he charges Ironjaw at the beast.

*Charging Ironjaw at the beast, Gothog dirives his lance into the beast, and then dropping it continues his charge beyond the beast moving as far past it as possible (up to 40 feet) toward the town to interpose himself between the beast and the bridge (ride-by attack)*

OOC - +4 Init; +12 melee (1d8+5 (x2); 20/x3; piercing; lance); AC 19 (Gothog), 16 (Ironjaw) due to charge; +8 Ride (to negate a hit on Ironjaw if the beast attacks)


----------



## sukael (Jun 17, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

"What?!" shouts Erland, nearly falling from the tree he's perched on.

*He hurries to scramble down it, hawk circling him anxiously, and launches into a full, somewhat disheveled run towards the town walls--the appearance it gives him is rather at odds with his earlier laid-back manner.*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 21, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*He stood up torn between the wish to look and the fear to disturb the magic*


----------



## kirinke (Jun 22, 2005)

Cerithea runs after Erland, cursing in elvish all the way.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 23, 2005)

Gothog spurs himself at his furred and fanged foe, lance readied and willing.  He is amazed at how fast the creature moves, as it nearly evades his lance.  Ironjaw cannot get a mouthful of the creature, and even Gothog feels than his lance did not strike deeply.  Still, he rides beyond and interposes himself between the bridge and the Beast.  The group in town comes dashing from the Able Apple and to the gatehouse.  As they get there, they see a half-orc riding a giant lizard.  He carries a lance, its tip dark with blood.  In front of him is a large, furred creature with huge claws, roaring with rage.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 23, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

_That beast is tougher than it looks, perhaps I'll try my axe..._

*Focused completely on the beast Gothog drops his lance and takes up his battleaxe, while moving Ironjaw to the beast less recklessly this time. Upon reaching the beast he strike it with a mighty overhand blow, still trying to keep himself and Ironjaw between the beast and the bridge.*

OOC - +12 melee (1d8+8; 20/x3; slashing; +1 battleaxe), AC 21 (Gothog); +9 melee (2d6+10; 20/x2; piercing; bite), AC 18 (Ironjaw); +8 Ride (to negate a hit on Ironjaw if the beast attacks)


----------



## kirinke (Jun 23, 2005)

Cerithea unsheathes her long sword and in elvish, hisses "Pyre". The longsword is wreathed in flame and as she reaches the beast, she begins to strike it. 

[sblock]I know, I'm describing more than one round here. [/sblock]


----------



## sukael (Jun 24, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*His sword ready, Erland dashes toward the creature, casting _calm animals_ at the creature once he is close enough to it.* (OOC: 35 ft)

"Should my spell halt it, hold your attack!" he shouts, though he has some amount of doubt that Gothog will listen.

Will save DC 14, for dire animals and those trained for war only.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 25, 2005)

Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen said:
			
		

> *He stood up torn between the wish to look and the fear to disturb the magic*



  Kirendor furrows his brow as the crystal begins to glow, beads of sweat appearing on his forehead.  He gazes into the ball for several minutes, then gasps as the crystal goes dark.  "Cirlioniel, Teresen has been cursed I believe, and he's here, right outside the walls of the town, trapped in the form of a hideous beast!" Kirendor says, his face ashen.  Outside, Cirlioniel can hear shouts and growling...

~~~~~

Gothog rides Ironjaw hard towards the beast, but his axe swing very wide of the mark.  Ironjaw is thrown off by Gothog's wild move, and nearly misses his bite.  However, he manages to rip a chunk of flesh away from the creature's side, sending crimson droplets into the morning air.  Cerithea's sword is wreathed in flames at her command, and she does dashe over the bridge to help the brave half-orc.

The beast turns and lunges at Gothog, ripping into his arm and staining his tunic with blood.  Zan pelts hard on the heels of Cerithea, moving to attack the beast once he finds an opening.  Erland makes a soothing motion with his hand, attempting to use the magic of the earth to calm the bloodlust of the animal.  However, his spell finds no purchase in the creature's mind, and it continues to roar and howl unabated.

OOC:
Initiative
Gothog and Ironjaw - 21
Cirlioniel  - 18 (just for completness' sake)
Cerithea - 17
Beast - 12
Zan Kai'jin - 10
Erland and Arroweye - 3

Gothog gets a natural 1 on his attack, and Ironjaw hites with a 16 and does 19 points of damage.  Cerithea activates her sword's _flaming_ ability and moves across the bridge.  Beast hits Gothog  with a 29 and does 10 points of damage.  Zan moves across the bridge and gets into position.  Erland's spell has no effect.


----------



## unleashed (Jun 26, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

"Aaargh, you shall die terribly for that beast," Gothog screams as the beast rips into his leg.

*Gothog disgusted with himself for missing such an easy blow, strikes an angry blow at the beast with his axe.*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jun 26, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Oh,      No"
*Then the shouts gets recogniced and he run out the house*
"Cyorel.. up and lead the way"
*and begin then to race to after Cyorel, ruthless if really necessary as long he didn`t anybody serious harm.*

Cyorel 
*She turns a few circlesn to look for the trouble*
[Cyorels Spot: 15 + 14 = 29]


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jun 29, 2005)

The beast *BUMPS* around on the ground, claws flexing, eager for blood.

OOC - Where be the rest of y'all?


----------



## sukael (Jun 29, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland's form changes and shifts--and he launches into the air in the form of a dire hawk, soaring at a smooth eighty feet per round at the creature, his animal companion pushing itself to double speed to keep up.*


----------



## kirinke (Jun 29, 2005)

Cerithea reaches the beast and proceeds to hack at the beast. "Who wants roast thing?" she shouts, slashing at it.


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 1, 2005)

Gothog makes a mighty swing with his axe, tearing a huge gouge into the Beast, though Ironjaw just gets a mouthful of hair.  Cirlioniel runs so hard his lungs seem fit to burst, but he manages to reach the bridge.  He and  Cyorel can easily see a great shaggy beast, something between a great cat and a bear, attacking and being attacked by several people, some of whom he knows, and a half-orc on a giant lizard that he's never seen before.  

Cerithea dashes in to the side, and slashes at the creature with her flame-wreathed sword, ripping a smoking gash in its side.  The Beast turns rakes the half-orc with a heavy claw, tearing deep into the half-orc's flesh, before turning and dashing away.  It looks terribly wounded, and seems to be trailing blood.  Zan runs after it, matching its great speed with speed of his own, and manages to thwack it squarely with his sectioned staff.  From above, Erland and Arroweye wing after the Beast.  Erland stoops on him, but just misses closing his talons on its flesh.

Gothog and Ironjaw - 21
Cirlioniel - 18 (just for completness' sake)
Cerithea - 17
Beast - 12
Zan Kai'jin - 10
Erland and Arroweye - 3

Gothog hits with a 28 and does 16 points of damage.  Ironjaw misses with a 13.  Cirlioniel gets there this round with Cyorel, who easily Spots the Beast.  Cerithea hits with an 18, doing a total of 10 points of damage.  The Beast hits Gothog once for a crit and does 25 points of damage, then runs.  Zan runs after him, hits with a 17, and does 9 points of damage.  Erland flies after the Beast, but misses hitting it with a 12.



Spoiler



6/60


----------



## unleashed (Jul 1, 2005)

_I'm sure these others can finish off what I've started, time for me to help myself._

"Kord preserve me that's one strong beast," Gothog growls, as he surveys his terrible wounds.

*Directing Ironjaw towards the bridge he rides off to seek some healing without saying a word to the newcomers*


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 1, 2005)

"*Wait*" he screams harsh croaking of the top of his lungs "and hold.. your hand.., don`t ...attackt...it..any further...!"
after the he races after them trying to catch up.
_No what it `s Teresen_


----------



## sukael (Jul 3, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*Erland flies in a tight, almost dizzying circle around the beast and its combatants, holding his attack for now.*

Full defense, AC 23.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 3, 2005)

Cerithea curses and shoves the half-orc out of the way of the beasts attack when she hears Cirlioniel's, aborting her own attack in the process. "Then somebody dispell the curse!" she shouts.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*As soon as he is in range and has good chance he c´casts entangle*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

The others hold their attacks as Cirlioniel dashes forward.  Vines lash out of the ground to curl around the Beast's legs.  It seems to hold it for a minute, but it breaks free again and dashes into the woods, half climbing, half running, moving faster even than the hawks as it vanishes into the green.


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

*As he approaches the bridge, Gothog dismounts unsure that bridge will support Ironjaws weight. Telling Ironjaw to stay there he wipes the blade of his axe on the grass to clean off the majority of the blood before attaching it to his belt, and then approaches the human guarding the bridge. Towering over the human he asks in his deep, almost growling, voice:*

"May I enter your town to seek healing and speak to the matriarch about the beast? I have come to catch it, but it seems it has instead caught me."


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*He follows the tracks a short part before his brain kicks in*
_I will need my equipment and my bow in this woods_
*And he returns to the apple to get both, when he mets Gothog at the bridge he asks him*

"Warrior, we `ve spoken... with.. the.. magistrate... and. the.. track... is.. fresh, if one of the... other... could help.. with... you both... with... your wounds, I will return.. in a moment... with... my gear and then.. we could follow together..."


----------



## unleashed (Jul 15, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

*While he awaits the guard's response...*

"I would be most pleased to hunt the beast with you, once I have my wounds tended half-elf...I am Gothog."

*Gothog growls and thrusts out his large hand to grip the half-elf's arm in a warriors greeting.*


----------



## Isida Kep'Tukari (Jul 15, 2005)

The guard nods and waves Gothog through.  "You're a good fighter," the dour guard offers, looking faintly impressed.  Ironjaw can crawl over the bridge with little trouble.  The guard lifts a horn (a natural one, made from the horn of some beast) to his lips and gives a call.  Shortly a green-haired woman, slight and ethereal, arrives at a run.  "Oh my, what in the name of the Great Forest happened to you?"


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 15, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

*He nods to Gothogs Words*
"Well met...Gothog.." *he answered with his harsh croaking voice as he respnded to the grip and hurries then on to the apple*


----------



## unleashed (Jul 16, 2005)

*Gothog Turnskull, Male Half-Orc*

"I was travelling to your town to hunt the beast, but instead the beast seems to have been hunting me...it had been following me for several miles before it abmushed me just outside your town!" Gothog replies indignantly.


----------



## kirinke (Jul 16, 2005)

"Cirlioniel you said the creature was under a curse?" she asks, turning breathlessly to the more experienced ranger. "We, at least I am not strong enough to dispel it. How are we supposed to stop it without killing it?" she asks seriously.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 16, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"No" *he answered whispering* "but.. this...could.. be the ...man, a good man, under curse,...and when it ..is.. him, i will find a way!" *The last words are determined*
" We must... trap... him"
*then he begins to search for the tracks of the creature*

OOC: 9 + 6 = 15


----------



## kirinke (Jul 16, 2005)

The elf mutters something vile under her breath, but sees the value in her older friend's argument. "Alright, you aren't doing this alone." she says and goes to help him track it.


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 16, 2005)

*Cirlioniel ned Uirlianelen*

"Thank...you, I will not... forget... it" *he answers earnest*


----------



## sukael (Jul 16, 2005)

*Erland M. Grauhim - Human*

*The dire hawk that Erland had become swoops to a landing and then changes back, once more revealing him.*

"And I will aid you as well," says Erland.  "If the beast truly is under a curse, it doesn't bode well for this area..."

Aid another action; +2 to the other man's Survival check for tracking


----------

